# Leer 122 cap



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

This is the tallest cap that Leer makes but it is a tapered rise. I am looking to purchase one for an 8' bed but my dealer does not have one in stock for me to look at. I want to mount ski racks on it and would like to know the approximate distance I will have between bars. Also, about how much extra headroom vs a cab high cap? Thanks


----------

